# Splitting a Double Critter Nation into Two Separate Cages



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

What would be the best way to turn each half of a double critter nation cage into two separate cages? I have two separate groups of female rats. The older group is extremely aggressive to the younger group. Two of the young rats have scars on their faces from the older rats chewing through the DCN pans to bite them, so keeping the cage halves connected is not an option.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Metal Bass pans might be the only option.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You can actually take the very bottom wire shelf that provides storage space at the bottom of the cage and switch it out with the wire grate in the middle of the cage which has the hole in it. Since you'll still have one plastic pan with a hole, I'd cover the grate with a piece of tile. I did this for a long time with two sets of girls who didn't get along very well and it worked really well. Metal bass pans would be good to replace the plastic pans with so that the cage looks more uniform, but the way I describe is a quick fix that will last if you don't mind the way it looks.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

kksrats said:


> You can actually take the very bottom wire shelf that provides storage space at the bottom of the cage and switch it out with the wire grate in the middle of the cage which has the hole in it. Since you'll still have one plastic pan with a hole, I'd cover the grate with a piece of tile. I did this for a long time with two sets of girls who didn't get along very well and it worked really well. Metal bass pans would be good to replace the plastic pans with so that the cage looks more uniform, but the way I describe is a quick fix that will last if you don't mind the way it looks.


Thank you! That sounds like it could work. I don't care how it looks as long as its functional. 
Why can't all rats be friends?


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

futureshadows said:


> Thank you! That sounds like it could work. I don't care how it looks as long as its functional.
> Why can't all rats be friends?


why can't all people?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

But if they were to eat the plastic pan at another spot, they would still be able to bite each other's through the bars, wouldn't them?


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> But if they were to eat the plastic pan at another spot, they would still be able to bite each other's through the bars, wouldn't them?


I'm separating the cage into two halves, so it'll basically be two cages. The cages won't be near each other.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh ok, I see thanks.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

My cage has become two cages! Using the storage shelf as a top was genius, although it probably wouldn't work for small rats because of the bar spacing (good thing my old ladies are large). I zip-tied it to the top of the cage. I don't think my rats will chew the zip-ties, but I'll find out soon enough. 
For the cage that has an opening in the bottom for the ramp, I zip-tied the bottom wire tray from a bird cage to the bottom. The plastic tray covers it so I don't think they'll notice it to chew it. 
Both cages are sitting on tables. I'll post pictures eventually!


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I would actually love a picture of what you've done. I think it could be beneficial for others as well. =)


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I think that my description may have been misunderstood, but I'm glad you got things worked out. Double critter/ferret nations are pretty versatile with what you can do with them. All of the bottom wire pieces have the same kind of insertion method into the cage, so you can switch them out. When I had mine as two cages, the wire bottom piece with the hole that would normally allow access to the top half of the cage was put on the very bottom as the storage shelf and both solid wire bottoms were used as the bottom of the top cage and the bottom of the lower cage. Doing it this way means you have to take the entire cage apart, but it's better than just trying to cover the hole. I tried this at first by just putting a 12" square tile over the hole without changing out the bottom wire pieces and those little devils somehow managed to move that enormous, heavy tile. This would definitely not fly if you were putting different genders in the different levels which is what I did before getting my boys neutered. Maybe once it's warmer out and I can actually take my cage out to hose it down, I'll make a step by step for how to change the cage up. Right now I don't have the middle wire bottom in and replaced it with a much smaller shelf.


----------

